# A little bit of Canon history...



## Nelu (Sep 23, 2015)

Does this make you smile nowadays? Does it make you feel any better realizing how good the gear actually is today?

"Based on the top-of-the-line EOS-1N, the EOS DCS 3 digital camera was developed with a high density area CCD containing 1.3 megapixels. The large, 16 MB buffer memory enables high-speed continuous shooting at 2.7 fps in 12-frame bursts. Also, by using the camera's 260 MB hard disk card, about 189 large size frames can be filed. 

The equivalent film speed sensitivity range is ISO 200 to 1600. This expands to ISO 400 to 6400 with black-and-white and infrared versions. The camera is therefore well prepared for low-light conditions."

http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/camera/dslr/data/1995-2004/1995_eos-dcs3.html?lang=us&categ=crn&page=1995-2004

Nelu


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 23, 2015)

I remember when I saw the first digital SLR camera images. At that time I thought: Not impressed one bit. :-[ I will continue with my Canon SLR, and color film Fuji for many years ... 

Five years later, the good and cheap color films are no longer manufactured, :-\ and I already see advantages in digital cameras. ???

Today, any digital SLR model APS-C has better quality than my beloved color film Fuji. : Now, we seem spoiled boys when fervently argue that a particular camera allows "only" 4 points of lifting shadows. :'(


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 23, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I remember when I saw the first digital SLR camera images. At that time I thought: Not impressed one bit. :-[ I will continue with my Canon SLR, and color film Fuji for many years ...
> 
> Five years later, the good and cheap color films are no longer manufactured, :-\ and I already see advantages in digital cameras. ???
> 
> Today, any digital SLR model APS-C has better quality than my beloved color film Fuji. : Now, we seem spoiled boys when fervently argue that a particular camera allows "only" 4 points of lifting shadows. :'(



Back in the day we all wanted Fuji pop colours. Then when digital came it...we all wanted colour accurate. Once upon a time we wasn't fussed about histograms and blown colour channels. Now that we have digital images, we have acquired new desires.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 23, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when I saw the first digital SLR camera images. At that time I thought: Not impressed one bit. :-[ I will continue with my Canon SLR, and color film Fuji for many years ...
> ...


We acquire new desires, and new addictions.

If my eyes saw a scene with deep shadows, why should I raise the shadows to see all objects that were hidden in the dark?

If my eyes saw a scene with blown highlights, why should I make a HDR type to see color where my eyes could not see?


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 23, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> ...
> Once upon a time we wasn't fussed about histograms and blown colour channels. Now that we have digital images, we have acquired new desires.


*rotfl*
And the companies marketing departments clink glasses celebrating their job creating desires where nothing had been.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Maximilian. 
So true, but you cannot unring the bell! 
There was a time when cars came without heaters as standard (amongst other things), would you buy one (even a convertible) without AC these days, another victory to marketing! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Maximilian said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------

